#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Instrumentation & Control  Process Control Fundementals

## Azad

*Instrumentation & Control  Process Control Fundementals*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


See More: Instrumentation & Control  Process Control Fundementals

----------


## medekhel

thank you

----------


## shakmed

Tks Azad. Nice book for beginners and non-instrumentation guys.

----------


## f81aa

Azad, thanks

----------


## muhammad usman

Thanks a lot.

----------


## aragorn

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Petrointegrated

I love the sharing of knowledge with all members.

----------


## Azad

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

